# Noch wenige Tage...



## Idekoon (3. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
Jetzt sind es nur noch 3 Tage bis zum Start der Open Beta... mich würde interessieren ob es auch schon so in den Fingern juckt, und/oder was ihr macht um die Zeit möglichst fix rumzukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich für meinen Teil surfe viel durch Foren, schaue mir oft Youtube Videos an oder ähnliches...
Also jetzt seid ihr dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg
Idekoon


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Ich spiele Battlefront 2 und bringe einiges an Beiträgen ins neue Offizielle TOR Forum...in der Hoffnung das evtl etwas zu den Entwicklern durchsickert.

Open Beta werd ich nicht spielen, ich starte erst am 20.09...


----------



## Tja (3. September 2009)

Sinn dieses Themas? 


Egal was man macht, die offene Beta wird so oder so starten. Daher verstehe ich weder die Aufregung noch den Sinn dieser Fragestellung.


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

Yep bei mir juckt es auch schon in den Finger, durchstöbere ebenso viele Foren um mehr Information zu bekommen. Schade nur das die Beta hätte nicht schon am 4. Sep starten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idekoon (3. September 2009)

@ Tja

,,Wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat, sollte man lieber den Mund halten"-Klopfer


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich spiele Battlefront 2 und bringe einiges an Beiträgen ins neue Offizielle TOR Forum...in der Hoffnung das evtl etwas zu den Entwicklern durchsickert.
> 
> Open Beta werd ich nicht spielen, ich starte erst am 20.09...



Same hier. Hab mir Final Fantasy 8 bestellt und das spiel ich momentan. Werd am 18.09 brav meine Chars erstellen, und am 20.09 dann erst mit dem spielen beginnen (vielleicht auch erst am 21.09)


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Ich platze fast vor spielelust!!!!!!!!!! Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit damit Animes zu gucken xD


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich platze fast vor spielelust!!!!!!!!!! Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit damit Animes zu gucken xD



Bleach? ^^


----------



## Gen91 (3. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich platze fast vor spielelust!!!!!!!!!! Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit damit Animes zu gucken xD


/sign^^


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Ne ich befass mich gerade mit Love Hina und Chobits


----------



## Tja (3. September 2009)

Idekoon schrieb:


> @ Tja
> 
> ,,Wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat, sollte man lieber den Mund halten"-Klopfer



Dann geh mit gutem Beispiel voran. Muß es wirklich in jedem Forum solch sinnlose Themen geben? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Idekoon (3. September 2009)

Also ich bin zwar nicht so der große Anime Fan, aber ich muss doch zugeben das Aion mich reizt. Hab es auch auf der Gamescom angespielt, und fand es sehr gelungen


----------



## Antariel (3. September 2009)

Während ich auf die Open-Beta warte spiel ich derweil Battlefield 2142 oder stöber in den Aion-Foren rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg.


----------



## Sinji (3. September 2009)

Tja, ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht so sehr auf die OB gespannt, kenne schon vieles aus der CB, denke aber ich werde diese nutzen um mir nochmal klar zu werden und sicherzugehen wie mein Char denn nun aussehen soll (keine Lust für nichts und wieder nichts in der OB einen Char auf 10+zu zocken), werd mir die Einstellungen merken (Screenshot oder so) und dann wart ich weiter auf den 18/ 20ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange werd ich mich mit meinem Sport/ RL beschäftigen, nebenher Animes schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, CS 1.6 zocken, irgendwelche Serien gucken (Big Bang Theory ist grad ganz geil natürlich engl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), mit Kollegen was machen (Wenns Wetter und Finanzen mitspielen), tja nebenbei aufs Studium vorbereiten und mal schaun ob ich mir die 2-3 "Items" für meinem Rechner göhnen werde um beim großen Start das Spiel Problemlos "verschlingen" zu können^^


----------



## Berserkius (3. September 2009)

Also ich werde mein schicken Goblin-Body trainieren, mir Playboygoblinszeitschriften reinziehen und geduldig auf den 6.9 warten.


----------



## Heldentod1 (3. September 2009)

Also ich dreh so langsam wirklich durch bin schon extrem aggressiv ich will endlich anfangen^^


----------



## Lintflas (3. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Also ich dreh so langsam wirklich durch bin schon extrem aggressiv ich will endlich anfangen^^



Irgendwie macht ihr mir Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (3. September 2009)

Ich geh ganz normal arbeiten...


----------



## Sinji (3. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Ich geh ganz normal arbeiten...



lol, geilste Antwort bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (3. September 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, ich freu mich nicht besonders auf dei OpenBeta. Ich hab so viel ClosedBeta gespielt und ausprobiert da will ich einfach nur noch richtig anfangen und meinen Char behalten.


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

arbeiten. 

und batman arkham asylum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (3. September 2009)

ich freu mich schon auf den 06.09.2010 um dann mal ganz in Ruhe einen Schamanen in WoW hochzuleveln, weil dann WoW wohl sehr angenehm leerer sein wird, weil die ganzen Massen von WoW nach Aion gezogen sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (3. September 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Sinn dieses Themas?
> 
> 
> Egal was man macht, die offene Beta wird so oder so starten. Daher verstehe ich weder die Aufregung noch den Sinn dieser Fragestellung.



Wie man unschwer erkennen sollte, ist der Sinn des Themas, sich mit anderen ungeduldigen zockwütigen Aion-Fans auszutauschen, was gibt es da nicht zu verstehn?


----------



## Heldentod1 (3. September 2009)

Irgendwie dreh ich von tag zu tag mehr durch um so näher der termin kommt und das is nur ne beta wenns dann richtig los geht aufpassen das man nich verhungert xD


----------



## Maugaran (3. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf den 06.09.2010 um dann mal ganz in Ruhe einen Schamanen in WoW hochzuleveln, weil dann WoW wohl sehr angenehm leerer sein wird, weil die ganzen Massen von WoW nach Aion gezogen sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Will ich mal nicht hoffen, für dich ja, für mich nicht ^^


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf den 06.09.2010 um dann mal ganz in Ruhe einen Schamanen in WoW hochzuleveln, weil dann WoW wohl sehr angenehm leerer sein wird, weil die ganzen Massen von WoW nach Aion gezogen sind...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du dich da gerade um 1 jahr verschrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (3. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hast du dich da gerade um 1 jahr verschrieben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, nicht verschrieben, atm sind die Lemminge ja alle noch in WoW


----------



## Tamaecki (3. September 2009)

ich befass mich die restlichen Tage noch intensiv mit meiner Freundin, denn zum Start der OB
hab ich dafür keine zeit mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

keene angst wenn aion nich so wird wie sie es wollen kommen sie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habs mir mittlerweile auch nochmal überlegt falls aion nix sein sollte.

wow bietet einfach as beste setting.


----------



## Chrissler (3. September 2009)

hmm ich bin auf der suche nach arbeit ^^ und arbeite nebenjobs ab.

Ich versuche betakeys für meine freunde abzustauben uuuuund öööhm gammle rum ^^


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ich befass mich die restlichen Tage noch intensiv mit meiner Freundin, denn zum Start der OB
> hab ich dafür keine zeit mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



arm... wenn es wirklich so is, und deine freundin nich doof is, kannste bald beim zocken singen allein allein allein allein....


----------



## Oronarc (3. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> ich befass mich die restlichen Tage noch intensiv mit meiner Freundin, denn zum Start der OB
> hab ich dafür keine zeit mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du schreibst bestimmt von dem Mädel, das in einem anderen Forum geschrieben hat, dass sie sich einen Key für die OB besorgt hat, einen Trojaner, der am 06.09. aktiv wird, auf dem Rechner Ihres Freunds installiert hat und ab Sonntag Telefon und Handy abstellen will.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (3. September 2009)

sry, doppelpost


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Du schreibst bestimmt von dem Mädel, das in einem anderen Forum geschrieben hat, dass sie sich einen Key für die OB besorgt hat, einen Trojaner, der am 06.09. aktiv wird, auf dem Rechner Ihres Freunds installiert hat und ab Sonntag Telefon und Handy abstellen will....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD frauen an die macht!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. September 2009)

Geh du ma tanzen üben für das Musikvideo und zettel hier keine Revolte an^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (3. September 2009)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
> Jetzt sind es nur noch 3 Tage bis zum Start der Open Beta... mich würde interessieren ob es auch schon so in den Fingern juckt, und/oder was ihr macht um die Zeit möglichst fix rumzukriegen
> 
> 
> ...



ich spiel aion auf china server


----------



## mayfee82 (3. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Geh du ma tanzen üben für das Musikvideo und zettel hier keine Revolte an^^




da muss ich net üben für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

Also ich spam weiter in forums und guck mir alle One Piece folgen nochmal an bin gerade bei der 47. ^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. September 2009)

@ afrael

Les dir lieber die Mangas durch..da sind se bei 556 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Mayfee

Ach....meinst du...na da bin ich dann ma gespannt wenn die Choreo steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (3. September 2009)

Auch ich bin sehr Aufgeregt.

Allerdings hält sich meine Freude bezüglich der Open Beta in grenzen denn noch ein Charwipe, ohje, wird sehr bitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis Dato werde ich meinen Realen Pflichten nachkommen und versuchen am Montag Frei machen zu können und das *nicht* im Sinne einer Krankschreibung.
Dann wird von Sonntag Abend bis Montag Früh gedaddelt was das Zeug hält.

Ich wünsche allen noch viel Spass beim warten, was daran Spassig sein soll? 

Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alles Liebe


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Also ich spam weiter in forums und guck mir alle One Piece folgen nochmal an bin gerade bei der 47. ^^



Also one piece gucken ist so eine Sache. Da gibt es einfach zu viele Filler. Ich sage hier nur Onemanga ftw!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. September 2009)

Ach...die OP Filler gehen noch..die naruto filler sind bei weitem schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

was ich mache? 

-Aion video's schauen
-schlafen (geht die zeit vorbei)
-ach ja da gibt es noch arbeiten
-sich auf XXX seiten auf andre gedanken bringen
-alle 5 sec auf F5 drücken
-meine katze durch die Wohnung jagen
-und zu gott betten das es endlich sonntag ist


----------



## Raaandy (3. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> was ich mache?
> 
> -Aion video's schauen
> -schlafen (geht die zeit vorbei)
> ...



die arme katze, was wirst du erst machen wenn es kurz vor release is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tierhüter alarm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Ja es gibt viele gute Dinge die man tun kann. Animes gucken ist einer der Besten hiervon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anonsten beschäftige ich mich seit kurzem mit der Entwicklung und Aufnahme von Machinimas. Aion bietet hier geniales Material und nach der ersten Begeisterungswelle will ich mich hier mal an ein Projekt ran wagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (3. September 2009)

dann freu ich mich schon auf dein erstes werk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hock daheim rum und langweil mich, geh grilln, an den see, des übliche im sommer halt^^


----------



## Kleito (3. September 2009)

zur Schule gehen, spät nach hause kommen, Zelda zocken, schlafen, usw.

So sieht mein Plan aus und es wird sich nicht viel bis zum headstart dran ändern, da ich bis zum 20.9. 3 Zeldateile durch spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

Hmm wie ich hier sehe gibt es in diesen Forum viele Anime-Fans. Gibt es eigentlich Resident Evil auch in Anime-Form? Kann mich mit den Kinofilmen nicht so richtig anfreunden! 

Gruß Marian


----------



## Deadwool (3. September 2009)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
> Jetzt sind es nur noch 3 Tage bis zum Start der Open Beta... mich würde interessieren ob es auch schon so in den Fingern juckt, und/oder was ihr macht um die Zeit möglichst fix rumzukriegen
> 
> 
> ...


Klar juckt es mich in den Fingern. Ich spiele AION im Moment auf einem Chinaserver um mir die Zeit bis zum Release zu vertreiben. Seit ich einen englisch Patch für die aktuelle Version gefunden habe, verstehe ich wieder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber ich versuche mich so gut es geht zurückzuhalten mit ernsthaft leveln. Hab keine Lust die Gebiete in und auswendig zu kennen wenns dann los geht bei uns. Ich arbeite mehr am Aussehen meiner künftigen Chars, am  Charaktereditor.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> die arme katze, was wirst du erst machen wenn es kurz vor release is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war natürlich spielerisch gemeint^^


----------



## Tityana (3. September 2009)

hallo leute , ich habe versucht mir den beta-clienten runterzuladen aber es geht nicht. der windowsmediaplayer reicht nicht dazu. könnt ihr mir tipps geben?
sowie ich aus euren berichten entnehmen kann, freut ihr euch alle auf aion..ich würde dies auch gern tun, hab mir das spiel online gekauft (59. 99 euro) bis zum spielaccount ging alles gut. den kann ich aber leider nicht erstellen. ich war auf der seite wo man den erstellen kann und bin auf weiter gegang und da gibt es ja mehrere zahlungsmöglichkeiten, darunter auch paysafecard die ich natürlich genutzt habe, ABER den spielaccount konnte ich trotzdem nicht erstellen und nun warte ich auf antwort vom support . ich denke es liegt an paysafe, weil man nicht wirklich damit zahlen kann, aber das geld ist abgegang für ein monat 

ich hoffe das mir jemand von euch helfen kann.....lg


----------



## Aranai (3. September 2009)

Üffff...
Projekt vorbereiten, nach der 10ten nach Hause kommen und dann ferig sein...
Und gute Mangas suchen, die ich nocht nicht gelesen habe... Iwie hab ich das gefühl, dass ich alle 90% aller Shounen/Seinen Mangas kenne...


----------



## Thunderphönix (3. September 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Also ich spam weiter in forums und guck mir alle One Piece folgen nochmal an bin gerade bei der 47. ^^




Jaja das gute alte One Piece,als da die erste Episode ausgestrahlt wurde,war ich noch jung...

Ich hab auch schon vorgehabt alle staffeln zu saugen,aber das is mir dann doch zuviel aufwand,immer diese datei umwandlerei,dauert alles zulange...
One Piece find ich auch granz große Klasse,gute Story,coole Charakter wie z.B Jacko,Käpt'n Black uvm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw wird Ace wirklich hingerichtet,weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Soulsama (3. September 2009)

Ey ich halts kaum noch aus bin zur ablenkung die ganze zeit entweder am arbeiten bis spät abends oder ich zock 
shakes&Fidget ^^

naja ich freu mich auf den 6.^^


----------



## Untamed von Gorgo (3. September 2009)

Hm... ich habe gehört man soll seine Chars behalten können die bei der OB erstellt wurden.

Wenn ich das hier so lese dann war es wohl ein Fake.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Tityana schrieb:


> hallo leute , ich habe versucht mir den beta-clienten runterzuladen aber es geht nicht. der windowsmediaplayer reicht nicht dazu.



Du lädst Dinge mit dem Media Player? Wie geht das denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An deiner stelle würde ich mal hier rein gehen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=121169

Dort gibt es viele externe Links wenn es über den Launcher mal nicht klappt. 

Zu deinen Erstellungsproblemen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Habe mir eine "feste" Version bestelt und mit dem Pre Order Key gab es keine probleme.


So nun zu den Animes und Mangas. Ja gute neue Mangas gibt es in letzter Zeit immer weniger. 
Wobei natürlich One Piece atm einen Höhepunkt erreicht.



Spoiler



Ich meine, dass Black Beard der vater von Ace ist, dass Ruffy irgend eine Art von königlichen blut in sich hat, dass die ganze Welt nun gegeneinander kämpft, einfach nur genial.



Hach ja ich freue mich von Woche zu Woche auf die neuste Ausgabe des Weakly Jump  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (3. September 2009)

Untamed schrieb:


> Hm... ich habe gehört man soll seine Chars behalten können die bei der OB erstellt wurden.
> 
> Wenn ich das hier so lese dann war es wohl ein Fake....
> 
> ...


Die Open Beta Chars werden gelöscht, aber die Pre Selection Chars die du am 18. Sept, also 2 Tage vor dem Headstart erstellen kannst bleiben erhalten.


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

was Animes angeht vergnüge ich mich eher hier http://anime-loads.org/ ich guck da seit über nen jahr und bin noch nicht durch mit den sachen die mich interessieren^^


----------



## The Future (3. September 2009)

Ich gucke mir den Anime Darker than Black an also wer ihn nicht kennt kann ja mal reingucken.

auf Youtube wird es auch gern unter dem Titel: Perfect Black    behandelt damit man die videos nicht so schnell findet und sie löschen kann.

hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MoDYXqnQlE


----------



## Aranai (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hach ja ich freue mich von Woche zu Woche auf die neuste Ausgabe des Weakly Jump
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nja Naruto/Bleach/OP lassen nach... To Love Ru ist zu Ende... D. Gray Man hat gewechselt... Das was mich noch freut ist Psyren, Bakuman, Fairy Tail, Gintama (love it!) und Defence Devil...
Dazu noch n Paar Manhwas... Und der Rest von dem was ich so lese kommt sowieso nur monatlich QQ...

Aber ich mag WSJ seid dem absetzen von Mx0 sowieso nicht mehr so ganz. Die Serie war genial! ...




Kafka schrieb:


> was Animes angeht vergnüge ich mich eher hier http://anime-loads.org/ ich guck da seit über nen jahr und bin noch nicht durch mit den sachen die mich interessieren^^



Ajjjj... Zu wenig Auswahl .D.  instantz.net , ist aber auf englisch und haben nicht alle neuen Sachen, aber ich guck sowieso keine Animes mehr. Außer Bakemonogatari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Also bitte, OP ist spannend wie seit Monaten nicht mehr und selbst Bleach legt langsam wieder zu. Dass To Love Ru zu Ende ist, ist schade war aber klar. Naja und das Naruto im moment Schrott ist, darüber braucht glaube ich nicht diskutiert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Claymore, Wolfs Rain und Fullmetal Alchemist sind sehr geil. Und wenn man sich alle Serien nacheinander anguckt ist auch schon Sonntag xD


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Claymore, Wolfs Rain und Fullmetal Alchemist sind sehr geil. Und wenn man sich alle Serien nacheinander anguckt ist auch schon Sonntag xD



Blöd ist nur, dass Claymore einfach aufhört, während der Manga ab der Stelle erst richtig losgeht.


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

*gähn*


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

dann nimm halt Trygun oder Tryniti Blood stat Claymore^^

Oder Elfenlied und die ganzen .Hack sachen


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

so jetzt bin ich eingeschlafen..toll


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> dann nimm halt Trygun oder Tryniti Blood stat Claymore^^
> 
> Oder Elfenlied und die ganzen .Hack sachen



Habe ich schon alle gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (3. September 2009)

Werden sie Server schon um Mitternacht on sein?, weiß da jemand was.


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Dann nimm die ganzen Gundam Sachen, FF oder Ragnaröck


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Werden sie Server schon um Mitternacht on sein?, weiß da jemand was.



Nein erst am Sonntag um 21:00 Uhr, falls du die OB meinen soltest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Auch schon gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hänge aber im moment an Wolf an Spice


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Ich häng gerade bei Samurei 7


----------



## Maugaran (3. September 2009)

Warum denken die sich so einen ungünstigen Zeitpunkt aus ^^ naja wenigstens net samstag um 21 uhr ... da muss ich noch feiern xD


----------



## Thoraxos (3. September 2009)

Erst am Sonntag gegen 21:00 Uhr??? Ernsthaft?


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Erst am Sonntag gegen 21:00 Uhr??? Ernsthaft?



Ja ernsthaft


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Erst am Sonntag gegen 21:00 Uhr??? Ernsthaft?



Ja.


----------



## Dungorn (3. September 2009)

Ich werde das selbe machen wie die letzten  Monate auch,  Arbeiten, lesen, You tube durchstöbern und hoffen neue videos zusehen- mittlerweile hab ich das gefühl ich kenne jedes videos auswendig.  


Das einzige was an einer vorfreude so nervend ist, man hat das gefühl die zeit bliebe stehen


----------



## Kresse (3. September 2009)

Tjoa, was machen bis zur Open Beta?

Zurzeit vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit Mass Effect und Quake Live. Außerdem gucke ich Code Geass, was ich wirklich allen Leuten, die ein wenig was für Animes über haben, ans Herz lege. Ach ja, ich höre mir auch die perversen Geschichten an, die Kafka zu erzählen hat :O


----------



## Deadwool (3. September 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Erst am Sonntag gegen 21:00 Uhr??? Ernsthaft?



http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
meistbesteste Seite wo gibts im moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (3. September 2009)

Ich werd erstmal wieder nen Klassiker gucken ( Macross )
Und danach kämpfe ich mich durch meine Berserk-Box.... evtl noch Fist of the Northstar und Stormraiders.
Wobei ich die Realverfilmung von Crows Zero auch noch gucken muss


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Jaja das gute alte One Piece,als da die erste Episode ausgestrahlt wurde,war ich noch jung...
> 
> Ich hab auch schon vorgehabt alle staffeln zu saugen,aber das is mir dann doch zuviel aufwand,immer diese datei umwandlerei,dauert alles zulange...
> One Piece find ich auch granz große Klasse,gute Story,coole Charakter wie z.B Jacko,Käpt'n Black uvm
> ...




Spoiler!!!

Ja, die Marine hat ja jetzt Ace gefangen und wollen ihm Hinrichten,
weil er der Sohn von Gold d. Roger ist aber 
Whitebeard hällt die Hinrichtung für eine schlechte Idde 
und deshalb startet er ein Krieg um Ace da wieder rauszuholen.
Luffy mischt sich natürlich ein um sein "Bruder" zu retten.
Weiter weiß ich nicht, muss leider eine Woche warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da ich ja schonmal hier bin, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Klasse "Kantor"?
In meinen Augen scheint er ja gut zu Heilen aber auch
gut Dmg zu machen, wobei er natürlich eher für Buffen und Healen da ist.
Hat da jemand ein kleines Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## Dellamorte (3. September 2009)

Also ich hab in mehreren Foren gelesen das der Kantor, in späteren lvl mehr ein extrem starker Buffer ist.
Die Heilleistung und der DMG soll da angeblich sehr sinken.
Am besten antesten und herausfinden, denn jeder spielt Klassen anders und bewerten dadurch anders.


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Also ich hab in mehreren Foren gelesen das der Kantor, in späteren lvl mehr ein extrem starker Buffer ist.
> Die Heilleistung und der DMG soll da angeblich sehr sinken.
> Am besten antesten und herausfinden, denn jeder spielt Klassen anders und bewerten dadurch anders.




Yoah,ihn antesten wollte ich ja so oder so nur
ich wollte einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht.
Dank dir habe ich ihn ja.
Danke.

Was wirst du spielen? (Klasse.)


----------



## Dellamorte (3. September 2009)

Ganze 3 Klassen^^
Gladiator, Beschwörer und Kantor. wennst bissl infos suchen willst guckst du hier http://www.aion-forum.com/kantor/


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Hui!
Danke für Link.

Welche Klasse wirst du zuerst antesten und 
auf welche Klasse hast du die meiste
Hoffnung das der dein Main wird?

(Wenn ich nerve, sags nur.)


----------



## Dellamorte (3. September 2009)

Also Rasse ist Elyos und erste Klasse und Main wird der Beschwörer.
Nee du nervst nich, muss jetz aber leider auf die Arbeit.........


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Um die Uhrzeit...

Also, da würde ich kaputt gehen.
Wünsch dir Viel spass,
was auch du immer treibst.


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Ich denke mal für alle die, die CB gespielt haben, wird die OB eher nervig sein, als ein Grund zur Freude.

Mich persönlich würde es auch sehr stören wenn ich ein und das selbe Spiel zig mal anteste und meinen Char dann irgendwo bei lvl 10+ zu verlieren.

Glücklicherweise hab ich zu CB Zeiten noch nich gespielt, weswegen ich mir die eine Woche OB ganz gemütlich dafür einplanen werd, ein paar Klassen anzutesten.

Im Moment bin ich wirklich hin und her gerissen zwischen Ranger und Mager ... Aber naja, was soll man machen


----------



## Kafka (3. September 2009)

Main wird ein Asmodier zauberer, ich spiele nunma gerne Glaskanonen^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich wirklich hin und her gerissen zwischen Ranger und Mager ... Aber naja, was soll man machen



Ich hab andres problem frau oder mann spielen? ich hab bei Mmogs immer männer gespielt! aber bei aion reizte es mich eine frau zu spielen, wegen abwechslung und so! ^^ aber ich finde das irgend wie auch doof ^^


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Was man da macht?

ZOCKEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehe, du bist wohl der gerne Dmg macht oder?


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Gloird schrieb:


> Was man da macht?
> 
> ZOCKEN!
> 
> ...




Auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mann u. Frau Problem hab ich auch, denke aber mal das ich einen mänl. Mage und einen weibl. Ranger machen werd. Angespielt wird beides.

Hab nur leider keine Ahnung wie sich das Eine oder das Andere spielt.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Ich hab andres problem frau oder mann spielen? ich hab bei Mmogs immer männer gespielt! aber bei aion reizte es mich eine frau zu spielen, wegen abwechslung und so! ^^ aber ich finde das irgend wie auch doof ^^



Spiel eine Frau, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Anonsten wird die CB in sofern interessant, dass ich mir ein parr Screenshots von der finalen Charaktererstellung erstellen werde um am 18.09 schnel durch zu sein.


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Spiel eine Frau, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Anonsten wird die CB in sofern interessant, dass ich mir ein parr Screenshots von der finalen Charaktererstellung erstellen werde um am 18.09 schnel durch zu sein.



Ist es am 18. wirklich so, das man sich schon seine Charaktere erstellen kann?
Auf der Homepage steht doch nur, dass man sich schonmal die Namen sichern kann, oder vertu ich mich da?


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ist es am 18. wirklich so, das man sich schon seine Charaktere erstellen kann?
> Auf der Homepage steht doch nur, dass man sich schonmal die Namen sichern kann, oder vertu ich mich da?



Ja und wie genau willst du dir deinen Namen sichern ohne den char zu erstellen? Eine Liste einschicken mit deinen Namen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ist es am 18. wirklich so, das man sich schon seine Charaktere erstellen kann?
> Auf der Homepage steht doch nur, dass man sich schonmal die Namen sichern kann, oder vertu ich mich da?


 
Ja, Charactererstellung + Namensgebung. Am 20. dann Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (3. September 2009)

Ich spiel DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bissl ins PvP wieder einspielen bevor der PvE Krampf wieder losgeht.


----------



## Gloird (3. September 2009)

Kann ich dir auch leider nicht sagen.
Ich habe auch nicht die CB gespielt aber
vom Mage habe ich viele videos gesehen
und der kann oft Gegner mit Wurzeln
(oder was auch immer das ist)
festhalten und schön draufhauen und
ich habe oft gesehen das er mit Ranger 
Probleme hat aber kann ja sein das 
der Mage denn ich gesehen habe...
naja wer will schon ein Ranger 
festhalten...

Ach egal!
Probieren geht über Studieren.

Edit: Man! schon so viele Antworten oO!


----------



## Navidgirnuod (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Spiel eine Frau, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Anonsten wird die CB in sofern interessant, dass ich mir ein parr Screenshots von der finalen Charaktererstellung erstellen werde um am 18.09 schnel durch zu sein.



Ich möchte mich in der Open Beta vor allem dem Handwerkssystem witmen um mir einen kleinen Fahrplan zu bauen wies dann losgehen soll.

Nur ist der Gedanke furchtbar nochmal einen Charakterwipe entgegen zu sehen sodas ernsthaftes Lvln garnicht in Frage kommt.

Bis dahin werde ich jedes fünzelchen Information von der neuen Tochterseite von Buffed.de ... aion.buffed.de aufsaugen. Wirklich klasse was die machen! PS: nein ich bekomme für die Werbung kein Geld wäre aber nicht abgeneigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja und wie genau willst du dir deinen Namen sichern ohne den char zu erstellen? Eine Liste einschicken mit deinen Namen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kann mir vorstellen das man das per Datenbanken in Verbindung mit Accountverwatung regeln kann.

Aber Gegenfrage,
wie wie willst du einen Charakter erstellen und verhindern das man danach spielen kann? 
Ich denke es ist unwahrscheinlich das man nach dem Versuch die Welt zu betreten einfach disconnected wird oder so.


----------



## Rayon (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Aber Gegenfrage,
> wie wie willst du einen Charakter erstellen und verhindern das man danach spielen kann?
> Ich denke es ist unwahrscheinlich das man nach dem Versuch die Welt zu betreten einfach disconnected wird oder so.


Nein, ich denke, das ist ohne Probleme machbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen das man das per Datenbanken in Verbindung mit Accountverwatung regeln kann.
> 
> Aber Gegenfrage,
> wie wie willst du einen Charakter erstellen und verhindern das man danach spielen kann?
> Ich denke es ist unwahrscheinlich das man nach dem Versuch die Welt zu betreten einfach disconnected wird oder so.



Hast du mal WoW gespielt? Die einzelnen Kontinente waren auf verschiedenen Servern gespeichert. Heist man konnte sich zum Teil bis zur Cahrerstellung einlogen, aber ab dann hieß es, dass die Welt nicht online sei. Genau so stelle ich es mir auch in Aion vor. 

Naja und ausserdem würde es auch so wie du es sagst nicht viel Sin machen. Es würde nämlich heisen, dass du deinen Namen auf sämtlichen Aion Servern spreichern würdest, was totaler Quatsch ist.


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hast du mal WoW gespielt? Die einzelnen Kontinente waren auf verschiedenen Servern gespeichert. Heist man konnte sich zum Teil bis zur Cahrerstellung einlogen, aber ab dann hieß es, dass die Welt nicht online sei. Genau so stelle ich es mir auch in Aion vor.
> 
> Naja und ausserdem würde es auch so wie du es sagst nicht viel Sin machen. Es würde nämlich heisen, dass du deinen Namen auf sämtlichen Aion Servern spreichern würdest, was totaler Quatsch ist.




Du, wenn die Charakterdaten von allen Servern in ein und der gleichen Datenbank drin stecken würde, DANN wäre das Quatsch. Dem ist aber glücklicherwiese nicht so..

Ich selle mir das so vor, dass man ein Online-Formular bekommt indem man Name und Server angibt und sich den namen reserviert. Das geht, das kann ich dir 100%ig bestätigen. Und das ist mit weitaus weniger Aufwand verbunden, als die einzelnen Server herunter zu fahren und dann wieder hochzufahren.


----------



## Kizna (3. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Du, wenn die Charakterdaten von allen Servern in ein und der gleichen Datenbank drin stecken würde, DANN wäre das Quatsch. Dem ist aber glücklicherwiese nicht so..
> 
> Ich selle mir das so vor, dass man ein Online-Formular bekommt indem man Name und Server angibt und sich den namen reserviert. Das geht, das kann ich dir 100%ig bestätigen. Und das ist mit weitaus weniger Aufwand verbunden, als die einzelnen Server herunter zu fahren und dann wieder hochzufahren.



Mag sein, dass es einfacher ist, aber ich denke diese Namensresevierungsgeschichte ist nicht nur dafür um bei den Kunden Punkte zu sammeln. Ich denke es wird eher ein letzter Strestest bevor die Server zwei tage später on gehen.


----------



## Ascalonier (4. September 2009)

Jetz heist es Sontag um18:30 soll es los gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (4. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Jetz heist es Sontag um18:30 soll es los gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gestern hab ich gelesen 18 Uhr, jetzt 18.30 ^^ Morgen 19 Uhr? xD


----------



## Jizz0 (4. September 2009)

naja ich leb mein leben um mir die zeit zu vetreiben... oO


----------



## Thoraxos (4. September 2009)

Hmm vielleicht zocke ich noch *The Witcher* bis Sonntag ( um 18:00 ) solls los gehen


----------



## Ciry (4. September 2009)

Werde keine Beta spielen, die paar Tage länger bis zum richtigen DEUTSCHEN Release kann ich auch noch warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange muss Oblivion noch hinhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal-Chan (4. September 2009)

ich dreh hier echt shcon durch! ich will AION zocken! 

werde hier verrückt, ich schiebe mir voll die halos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (4. September 2009)

Wenn ich lese was für Leute hier rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich seh Aion nur als ein weiteres Spiel das ich spiele an und nicht als DAS SPIEL warum?
Wenn die Erwartungen zu groß sind wird man meistens bitter entäuscht daher schön locker mein Battelforge account pflegen und nebenbei ein bisschen SF4 spielen und ganz gemächlich auf die open Beta und den Release warten.

Mfg Mortishelos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (4. September 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese was für Leute hier rumlaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also wo siehst du leute rumlaufen? WTF ? ich glaub du schaust aus dem fenster oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (4. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Jetz heist es Sontag um18:30 soll es los gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wurde vor 2 Tagen gesagt das die beta um 21Uhr anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen wär 18:30 immer noch ne verbesserung


----------



## Kafka (4. September 2009)

Zocken! Ich will Zocken!!!! NC Mach die Server auf oder ich beiss euch!!!! langsam gehen mir die Animes aus zum gucken und zeit tot schlagen -.-


----------



## Nanuuck (4. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Zocken! Ich will Zocken!!!! NC Mach die Server auf oder ich beiss euch!!!! langsam gehen mir die Animes aus zum gucken und zeit tot schlagen -.-



Würde ich jetzt auch gerne müssen aber noch ein wenig warten ^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (4. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Zocken! Ich will Zocken!!!! NC Mach die Server auf oder ich beiss euch!!!! langsam gehen mir die Animes aus zum gucken und zeit tot schlagen -.-



dann schau noch Dragonball hast du wohl genug bis zum sonntag zum schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (4. September 2009)

Dragolball? Hallo dat kenn ich schon fast auswendig -.- Und die hentais auf meiner Streaming Seite gehen auch kaum -.-


----------



## Nanuuck (4. September 2009)

Kafka wenn ich mir die 2 mädels da unten bei dir anschaue bekomme ich aggressionen ^^


----------



## Norjena (4. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Kafka wenn ich mir die 2 mädels da unten bei dir anschaue bekomme ich aggressionen ^^



Sowas macht man sich in die Signatur wenn man zuviele Hentais geschaut hat^^.


----------



## Kafka (4. September 2009)

warum, sind doch niedlich^^


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

ich werf gleich meinen PC ausm fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

mach das, aber dann is AION am Sonntag für dich bissal essig^^


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Ihr kennt alle nicht Caramel dancen ... das ist schon ein bisschen arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (5. September 2009)

Seid froh das ihr nur bis Sonntag warten wollt/müsst, ich werd vorm Headstart nimmer spielen, sonst kommen mir die Startgebiete entgültig zum Hals raus^^.

@Kinza, doch seid heute kenn ich die SW Version mit der Sturmtruppe xD.


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> mach das, aber dann is AION am Sonntag für dich bissal essig^^



ok dann lass ich das .... Ich gehe glaub ich gleich ausm forum sonst habe ich gleich keine gute laune mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Na dann, eine Bildungslücke weniger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

So leute jetzt nur noch bis morgen abend warten *freu*


----------



## Tuskorr (5. September 2009)

Ich werde mich erstmal bis zum 18. gedulden, meinen Char erstellen und am 20. dann loslegen.
Ich möchte mir nicht den kompletten Inhalt vor Release spoilern, hab zwar schon CB 5 bis Level 16 gezockt, aber bin da mehr oder weniger durchgerusht, ohne QT durchzulesen


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> So leute jetzt nur noch bis morgen abend warten *freu*



Stimmt ist ja schon Samstag.

An Kafka: Der Link in der PM funkt irgendwie nicht und ich kann auch nicht zurück schreiben ... Spamschutz ...


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

So jetzt gehe ich ganz lange pennen dann muss ich nicht mehr so lange warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Macht nix, da tanzt nur wer den Caramell Dance der vor 60-70 Jahren sehr berümt war und den ich hier nicht posten will^^


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Macht nix, da tanzt nur wer den Caramell Dance der vor 60-70 Jahren sehr berümt war und den ich hier nicht posten will^^



Na dann, jeder Mist kommt irgendwann wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

ne dessen Ideologie lieber nicht xD


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ne dessen Ideologie lieber nicht xD



oO also heute sitze ich wirklich auf der Leitung. Erst der Fehler mit May und dann das. Na gut muss morgen .... heute früh raus, also euch noch eine schöne Nacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wobham (5. September 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, ich freu mich nicht besonders auf dei OpenBeta. Ich hab so viel ClosedBeta gespielt und ausprobiert da will ich einfach nur noch richtig anfangen und meinen Char behalten.



heisst das das mann die chars die mann in der open beta erstellt dann uach in der vollversion behalten kann? also werden die dann übertragen?
danke für antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (5. September 2009)

nein werden sie nicht


----------



## Ascalonier (5. September 2009)

Noch 41 h dann gehts los!


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

habt ihr euch eigentlich schon mit diversen wachmachern versorgt^^?


----------



## Dellamorte (5. September 2009)

Mein Wachmacher heist "Montag Frühschicht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Ich geh nachher meine Energi Flasks auffüllen, dafür muss ich dann Penny Raiden. Ma gucken was ich da noch so an Loot bekomme xD


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich geh nachher meine Energi Flasks auffüllen, dafür muss ich dann Penny Raiden. Ma gucken was ich da noch so an Loot bekomme xD



btw kafka: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5eybx_to...mz=706c61796572


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

@ Sin da hab ich schon bessere gesehen^^


----------



## teroa (5. September 2009)

ich könnte zwar spieln in der open beta aber was bringt es mir die paar tage zu zocken wenn ich den chara übernehmen könnt ins hauptspiel wäre es was anderes aber so mach ich mir nicht die arbeit,da warte ich lieber bis zum 20...


----------



## Dellamorte (5. September 2009)

Mir gefällt immernoch das hier sehr gut^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXK9ShllebQ
Was hälstn davon Kafka???


----------



## Treni (5. September 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Dann geh mit gutem Beispiel voran. Muß es wirklich in jedem Forum solch sinnlose Themen geben? Ich denke nicht.




muss es ständig so sinnlose antworten geben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kresse (5. September 2009)

Wer sich über das merkwürdige verhalten von Kafka wundert, dem soll gesagt sein, dass er vor seinem ersten Besuch auf unserem Teamspeak-Server ein ganz normaler Mensch war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nun ab in unsere Goldmine kafka, mein Thron braucht neue Verzierungen!


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

noch 1 mal schlafen *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ledas (5. September 2009)

Ich freue mich auch schon wie ein kleines Kind im Süßigkeitenladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal schauen, ob der Templer mir soviel Spaß macht wie ich hoffe.

Mfg Ledas


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> noch 1 mal schlafen *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst ja durchmachen, dann brauchste noch 0 mal schlafen ^^


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kannst ja durchmachen, dann brauchste noch 0 mal schlafen ^^




nene will ja für morgen fit sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (5. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> noch 1 mal schlafen *freu*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt heute abend 00:00 ins bett dann 17:00 auf stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratianne (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kannst ja durchmachen, dann brauchste noch 0 mal schlafen ^^



Da mach ich dann lieber von Sonntag auf Montag durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (5. September 2009)

Combat Arms
und Anime sowie FAILBLOG und ibash/german bash

mfg


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

bohr ey wisst ihr ob aldi ernergy drinks hat hab kein bock teuer red bull zu kaufen^^


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Also von Penny weiss ich das ers hat, deswegen geh ich den auch gleich raiden


----------



## Sidiuz (5. September 2009)

was macht ihr alle fürn wind .. is doch nur ein spiel ...


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

Sidiuz schrieb:


> was macht ihr alle fürn wind .. is doch nur ein spiel ...



nein es ist AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (5. September 2009)

Sidiuz schrieb:


> was macht ihr alle fürn wind .. is doch nur ein spiel ...



Freu dich mit uns oder Gusche halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Aber wir verhalten uns echt etwas fanatisch, in etwa so als hätten wa nen CD für ne Landung von Aliens die uns neue Technologie bringen oder so xD Ach scheiß drauf es ist AION das verdient den Fanatissmus xD


----------



## mayfee82 (5. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Freu dich mit uns oder Gusche halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




RISCHTIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> RISCHTIG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



PARTYY!!!!?!?


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Wird zeit das morgen wird -.-


----------



## leckaeis (5. September 2009)

Ein bisschen gruselig is diese Euphorie ja schon ... Aber ... Aion!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MansionCross (5. September 2009)

na hoffentlich läuft das spiel auf meinem pc <3 *freu* xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nekori (5. September 2009)

hrhr ja warte sehnsüchtig darauf aion testen zu können xD

zocke grad far cry 1 aus langeweile durch


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

ich frag mich gerade wie lang man ohne schlaf am stück zoggen kann^^


----------



## Rayon (5. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade wie lang man ohne schlaf am stück zoggen kann^^


Bis zum Tod, siehe einige Fälle in China... ^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (5. September 2009)

das leben is kein pwnyhof
und ich hab kein key
:'(


----------



## nekori (5. September 2009)

muss mir auch noch essen für die nächsten tage besorgen bin aber zu faul irgend wie^^


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

Wieso kann die beta nicht morgen früh starten 
Naja morgen abend geht auch *freu*


----------



## nekori (5. September 2009)

ab 17 uhr morgen abend oder?


----------



## -Turel- (5. September 2009)

Abwarten und Tee trinken sehn süchtig alles was mit Aion zutun hat anschauen und sich dann bei einen schönen Filmchen sich entspannen und hoffen das es schnell morgen Abend (18:00 Uhr) wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (5. September 2009)

Spiele wie in den letzten 5 Jahren WOW. Allerdings twinke ich nur noch. Momentan nen HM.

Aber ich kanns auch nicht erwarten. Die Zeit verrinnt immer langsamer.

Heute Abend muss ich noch mit meinem Weib in Anatevka oder wie das heißt. In einer Waldbühne wird das aufgeführt. Wenn ich dann aber das Wetter draußen sehe wird mir schlecht.

Naja noch knapp27 Sunden. Wir schaffen das.

Mfg


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Bis zum Tod, siehe einige Fälle in China... ^^



naja ich kann mir das nich vorstellen wenn ich müde bin und fernseh dann schlaf ich ein und sterb nich xD


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerade wie lang man ohne schlaf am stück zoggen kann^^



in der Regel kann ein Mensch ca 3-4 Tage ohne Schlaf auskommen, danach beginnen die ersten bewusstseinsstörungen und leichte aggresivität. 
Der Rekord liegt bei 12 Tagen momentan, jedoch musst du bedenken, dass man beim Spielen teils hoch konzentriert ist, weswegen man spätestens nach 2 Tagen ohne schlaf schleunigst pennen gehen sollte, denn sonst ist dauerhaft schicht im schacht.


----------



## Jelly (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> in der Regel kann ein Mensch ca 3-4 Tage ohne Schlaf auskommen, danach beginnen die ersten bewusstseinsstörungen und leichte aggresivität.
> Der Rekord liegt bei 12 Tagen momentan, jedoch musst du bedenken, dass man beim Spielen teils hoch konzentriert ist, weswegen man spätestens nach 2 Tagen ohne schlaf schleunigst pennen gehen sollte, denn sonst ist dauerhaft schicht im schacht.



Naja nicht wirklich erstrebenswert bei mir war nach knapp 3.5 tagen schicht und ich hab ersmal einen gepennt aber zu der Zeit war ich auch nochn bissel bekloppter ... man wird ja leider älter und reifer , verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich erstrebenswert bei mir war nach knapp 3.5 tagen schicht und ich hab ersmal einen gepennt aber zu der Zeit war ich auch nochn bissel bekloppter ... man wird ja leider älter und reifer , verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich brauche meinen schlaf, hab noch nie geschafft ne Nacht durch zu machen. Irgendwie ist es einfach zu reitzvoll in dieses kuschelige warme Bett zu hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich brauche meinen schlaf, hab noch nie geschafft ne Nacht durch zu machen. Irgendwie ist es einfach zu reitzvoll in dieses kuschelige warme Bett zu hüpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haste schon recht ziehs auch vor mich ins Bett zu kuscheln. Fehlt nurnoch das passende Zubehör wieder dann werd ich nie mehr ne Nacht durchmachen zumindest nicht am PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Haste schon recht ziehs auch vor mich ins Bett zu kuscheln. Fehlt nurnoch das passende Zubehör wieder dann werd ich nie mehr ne Nacht durchmachen zumindest nicht am PC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja nur blöd dass das passende Zubehör teils rar gesäät ist, und auf dauer ziemlich teuer im Unterhalt ist.


----------



## Jelly (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ja nur blöd dass das passende Zubehör teils rar gesäät ist, und auf dauer ziemlich teuer im Unterhalt ist.



Wohl wahr Wohl wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür hab ich ja ersmal meinen neuen Monitor da macht das durchzocken wenigstens wieder Spaß und die Graka hat auch mal was zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---Neo--- (5. September 2009)

Wird die OB eigentlich auf deutsch? Denn wenn ich das Spiel starte ist der Trailer und die ganzen Einstellungen auf englisch, ist das normal?

P.S.: Hab das Game bzw. den Client von Fileplanet


----------



## Los (5. September 2009)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Wird die OB eigentlich auf deutsch? Denn wenn ich das Spiel starte ist der Trailer und die ganzen Einstellungen auf englisch, ist das normal?
> 
> P.S.: Hab das Game bzw. den Client von Fileplanet



Suche ftw OB ist in englisch ..


----------



## Nightartex (5. September 2009)

---Neo--- schrieb:


> Wird die OB eigentlich auf deutsch? Denn wenn ich das Spiel starte ist der Trailer und die ganzen Einstellungen auf englisch, ist das normal?
> 
> P.S.: Hab das Game bzw. den Client von Fileplanet



Ich glaube das ist noch auf Englisch bishin zum Release, bin mir aber nicht komplett sicher.

Liebe Grüße Nighty :-)


----------



## ---Neo--- (5. September 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, dachte schon hätte den falschen Client  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Muhaha Vorräte sind nn für morgen aufgestockt. 6l Energy, ne Kiste Astra und Kekse das dürfte reichen um ausgiebig zu spielen oder an nen Kreislaufkoller bzw Zuckerschock zu sterben xD


----------



## Nightartex (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Muhaha Vorräte sind nn für morgen aufgestockt. 6l Energy, ne Kiste Astra und Kekse das dürfte reichen um ausgiebig zu spielen oder an nen Kreislaufkoller bzw Zuckerschock zu sterben xD



Das ist nur ne Beta, mach das doch wenn Release ist, dann macht es wenigstens noch Sinn für NCsoft das du dir einen Account angelegt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße Nighty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Also durchgemacht wird erst mit Release. In der Beta wird noch ein bisschen gedadelt und mit den neuen Leuten der Legion im TS gequatscht.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Ach was, die OB ist der erste Live Eindruck den ich bekomme also will ich das bis zum Umfallen auskosten^^


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ach was, die OB ist der erste Live Eindruck den ich bekomme also will ich das bis zum Umfallen auskosten^^



Na dann, habe seit dem zweiten Event alle mitgemacht. Somit habe ich genug Eindrücke. Maximal die Charerstellung wird spannend, aber ansonsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Hör mir auf mit der Char erstellung, ich werd mindestens ne halbe Stunde daran sitzen die regler zurecht zu ziehen xD


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit der Char erstellung, ich werd mindestens ne halbe Stunde daran sitzen die regler zurecht zu ziehen xD



Halbe Stunde? Bring mich nicht zum lachen. Mein Main Char wird schon mindestens eine Stunde brauchen und was die anderen angeht ... gar nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Hat auch was gutes, so werden die Startgebiete nur nach und nach bevölkert anstat das alle auf einmal rein stürmen^^


----------



## Aratianne (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit der Char erstellung, ich werd mindestens ne halbe Stunde daran sitzen die regler zurecht zu ziehen xD






Kizna schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde? Bring mich nicht zum lachen. Mein Main Char wird schon mindestens eine Stunde brauchen und was die anderen angeht ... gar nicht drüber nachdenken.



An der Charerstellung werd ich wahrscheinlich Montag noch sitzen... ich bin da der typische Fall von "sich nicht entscheiden können"


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Hab schon in etwa im Kopf wie mein Char aussehen soll, muss nur die passenden Einstellungen finden. (Gross und so dämonisch wie möglich)


----------



## kekei (5. September 2009)

Ich knall bei der Charerstellung in ca 30sek meinen ersten raus, ich hab zwar vor dem Start noch 2 Tage Zeit aber keine Lust das mir iwer den Namen klaut...
Und kekei ist es nicht, so wohlklingend und schön dieser Name auch sein mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hab schon in etwa im Kopf wie mein Char aussehen soll, muss nur die passenden Einstellungen finden. (Gross und so dämonisch wie möglich)



Joa wie er aussehen *soll* weis ich, wie er es dann *wird* ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## Aratianne (5. September 2009)

Eeeeeben. Dann wird hier noch n kleines Feature entdeckt und dann probiert man da noch den Regler aus und dann ist die andere Frisur doch irgendwie besser...


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Es sind nun nichtmal mehr 24 stunden!!!


----------



## tamirok (5. September 2009)

joa aber fast 24 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch 5 h


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Ihr macht euch da alle einen viel zu großen Stress. Erstmal werden die Server total überlastet sein. Danach gnadenlos absterben und frühstens ab Monatg Mittag wieder einiger maßen spielbar werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (5. September 2009)

Du lügst q_q


----------



## teroa (5. September 2009)

warum tun einige hier so als wenn se dadurch nen emmy gewinnen?? 
Es ist ne beta für 7 tagen, danach ist der chara wieder weg....


----------



## leckaeis (5. September 2009)

-Ne Stunde an den Reglern fuschen
-Einloggen
-Einen andern Char sehen der eigentlich viel besser aussieht
-Ausloggen
-Char löschen
-Neuen erstellen, erneut eine Stunde dafür verhaun
-Einloggen
-Herausfinden das die Klasse scheiße ist und die Zeit, die man bis lvl 5 gebraucht hat, als verschwendet deklariert.
-Ausloggen
-Char löschen
-Neuen machen
-Einloggen
-Bemerken das der ein kleines Tattoo hat, was er eigentlich gar nicht haben sollte
-Ausloggen
-Char löschen


... *sigh* Ich HASSE Entscheidungsschwäche.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Ach die Server halten das schon aus, das lagt höchstens bissal wenn überhaupt xD


----------



## monthy (5. September 2009)

Ja... grad habe ich auch noch nen Key für Atlantica Online bekommen.

Ich glaube zockertechnisch bin ich gut gerüstet um Zeit tot zu schlagen.

Mfg

Will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Naja ich mag das Kamofsysthem in Atlantica Online nicht, hab das direkt am 3. beim Start der beta getestet.


----------



## Aratianne (5. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> -Ne Stunde an den Reglern fuschen
> -Einloggen
> -Einen andern Char sehen der eigentlich viel besser aussieht
> -Ausloggen
> ...



Du sprichst mir ja SOWAS von aus der Seele!
Vor allem dieses "Oh, der Char sieht ja doch irgendwie besser aus als meiner und hat was, was ich auch haben will... muss ich wohl neu machen!" kenn ich nur ZU gut...


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Aratianne schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir ja SOWAS von aus der Seele!
> Vor allem dieses "Oh, der Char sieht ja doch irgendwie besser aus als meiner und hat was, was ich auch haben will... muss ich wohl neu machen!" kenn ich nur ZU gut...



Auf den ersten zwanzig Leveln ist das ja noch witzig, aber irgendwann wird es dann doch zeitaufwendig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Hmm bin am überlegen mir noch ne Playlist zusammen zu stellen falls mir die Ingame Musik irgendwann auf den Senkel geht xD


----------



## Norjena (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hmm bin am überlegen mir noch ne Playlist zusammen zu stellen falls mir die Ingame Musik irgendwann auf den Senkel geht xD



Wie wärs damit http://loudcity.com/stations/death-fm/files/show/index.htm ? Death.fm ftw...


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Ne ich stell lieber selbst zusammen oder ich mach den Pure Metal World Stream an, da kenn ich wehnigstens die Moderatorn und weiss wer vermehrt was in die Liste haut^^


----------



## Norjena (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ne ich stell lieber selbst zusammen oder ich mach den Pure Metal World Stream an, da kenn ich wehnigstens die Moderatorn und weiss wer vermehrt was in die Liste haut^^



Ich kenn meine eigenen Musik schon auswendig, hab mehere Radios, oder such mit auf Youtube etc neues...


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

ich hab 120gb voll mit Musik da wird sich schon was finden lassen^^ Aber warscheinlich pack ich viel Apokalyptische Reiter, Iced Earth oder Sonata Arctica in die Liste. vll auch Blind Guardien


----------



## Norjena (5. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> ich hab 120gb voll mit Musik da wird sich schon was finden lassen^^ Aber warscheinlich pack ich viel Apokalyptische Reiter, Iced Earth oder Sonata Arctica in die Liste. vll auch Blind Guardien



Bei mir gehts da eher in die Folk (teilweiße Pagan, wobei davon das meiste eher Mist ist) Richtung, zwischendurch, dann anderes (Reiter, Rammstein, Machine Head, oder etwas Crossover wie Clawfinger), oder sehr gerne auch Industrial (ja ich weiß, das krasse Gegenstück zum Folk, aber Fear Factory, Rob Zombie oder Ministry sind einfach genial).


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

Wisst ihr was grausam ist wenn man am 20.9.2009 um 17:59 stirbt ich kann mir kaum etwas grausameres vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinji (5. September 2009)

Muss ja nicht Musik sein, ich höre z.b. auch gerne Hörbücher oder Comedians z.b. Mario Barth, Mittermeier, Priol Tilt, Pispers etc.


----------



## Gen91 (5. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was grausam ist wenn man am 20.9.2009 um 17:59 stirbt ich kann mir kaum etwas grausameres vorstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tipp, am 20.9.2009 solls erst um 21.00 losgehen^^.


----------



## Norjena (5. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Tipp, am 20.9.2009 solls erst um 21.00 losgehen^^.



Schweinerei!


----------



## Kafka (5. September 2009)

Egal, ich bekampe eh erst par tage später mediamarkt um mir AION zu holen^^


----------



## Gen91 (5. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schweinerei!



Sehe ich genauso, wenn es schon am Ende des Wochenendes losgeht, dann nich auch noch am Ende des Tages...


----------



## Heldentod1 (5. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, wenn es schon am Ende des Wochenendes losgeht, dann nich auch noch am Ende des Tages...



also is die meldung das es um 18 uhr is wieder falsch omg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. September 2009)

Ich weiss zumindest was womit man sich net die Zeit vertreiben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Champions Online...hab mir das in einem Anflug von geistiger Umnachtung ma zugelegt...man mus ja überall mitreden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber alleine die Acc Erstellung ist eine Frecheit....


----------



## Sanji2k3 (5. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> also is die meldung das es um 18 uhr is wieder falsch omg



Sie redne vom Headstatr nicht von der OB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (5. September 2009)

Geht mal auf Aionserverstatus: http://kindred.aion.tv/status/

Da könnt ihr es euch ausrechnen^^.

edit: Und nein es ist kein Keylogger, außerdem würde mir das imo eh wenig bringen, hat ja niemand was klauenswertes.


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Geht mal auf Aionserverstatus: http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
> 
> Da könnt ihr es euch ausrechnen^^.
> 
> edit: Und nein es ist kein Keylogger, außerdem würde mir das imo eh wenig bringen, hat ja niemand was klauenswertes.



hmmm ob es das auch als applet für die g15 Tastatur gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (5. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> hmmm ob es das auch als applet für die g15 Tastatur gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da haste ja ne Countdown-Funktion, nutz doch die^^.


----------



## Kizna (5. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Da haste ja ne Countdown-Funktion, nutz doch die^^.



Ja, aber ich will auch die Serverliste etc.


----------



## nekori (5. September 2009)

so leudde war einkaufen^^     schön paar frikadellen toast senf kekse paar erdnüsse weintrauben schokolade und wasser.

Ich freu mich auf morgen xDD


/edit Wie habt ihr euch auf die OB vorbereitet?


----------



## leckaeis (5. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Geht mal auf Aionserverstatus: http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
> 
> Da könnt ihr es euch ausrechnen^^.
> 
> edit: Und nein es ist kein Keylogger, außerdem würde mir das imo eh wenig bringen, hat ja niemand was klauenswertes.




Sind das die Live-Server? Oder die Beta Server? 
oder sind das beides die Gleichen?


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Geht mal auf Aionserverstatus: http://kindred.aion.tv/status/
> 
> Da könnt ihr es euch ausrechnen^^.
> 
> edit: Und nein es ist kein Keylogger, außerdem würde mir das imo eh wenig bringen, hat ja niemand was klauenswertes.



Also wenn man das ausrechnet kommt 18 uhr raus ^^


----------



## Sin (5. September 2009)

Finds gar nicht so schlecht dass es erst um 21 uhr anfängt.


----------



## leckaeis (5. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Finds gar nicht so schlecht dass es erst um 21 uhr anfängt.





Öhm, es fängt um 18 Uhr an. 
Das kann man sich doch beim Server-Status ausrechnen.


----------



## Nanuuck (5. September 2009)

Ich habe es auch davor noch geschrieben das es 18uhr anfängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tamirok (5. September 2009)

mich würd interessieren ob es deutsche server geben wird oder ob es EU  server geben wird... :/


----------



## leckaeis (5. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch davor noch geschrieben das es 18uhr anfängt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nichts desto trotz fängt es um 18 Uhr an.
Sonst müsste in einer Viertelstunde erst die 24h Marke auf den Serverlisten angelaufen sein.
Allerdings ist die gleich schon bei 20. 

*Edit: Ooookay, ist schon spät. Ich hab da ein paar Zeiten verwechselt, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Ja nur noch knapp 17 Std 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *FREU* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Ja nur noch knapp 17 Std
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab das ganz dumme gefühl das um 18 uhr alles zusammenbricht was sich server nennt und es ers abends spät läuft^^


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

closed beta lief reibungslos... die "paar" mehr leute bei der open beta sollten die schon handlen können :>
aber wenn es doch abstürzen sollte, dann sind wir verdammten nerds das schuld, die ab 17:59:59 versuchen werden einzuloggen und somit den login server zur explosion treiben ^^


----------



## Misuma (6. September 2009)

jo genau das mein ich ja eigtl.^^

Da es um punkt 18 uhr wahrscheinlich über ka.. 100000 gleichzeitige connects gibt zu den servern.

Naja wird schon klappen


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

viel spaß mit deinem assa übrigens! hoffe ich konnte dir da letztens n bisl weiterhelfen xD

*immernoch nerdig auf die uhr guckt und sich wundert dass die zeit nicht vergehen will*


----------



## Roxxhy (6. September 2009)

Bin seit letzter Woche Arbeiten , tja da hab ich wenig Zeit mich mit Spielen zu beschäftigen ( am abend viel zu kaputt für )


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> Bin seit letzter Woche Arbeiten , tja da hab ich wenig Zeit mich mit Spielen zu beschäftigen ( am abend viel zu kaputt für )



Richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

einer weniger der die server belastet!!!! ;D na spaß ^_^ schade schade... für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> einer weniger der die server belastet!!!! ;D na spaß ^_^ schade schade... für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



16 Stunden noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 3 Stunden Warteschlange x)


----------



## IMBAsuna (6. September 2009)

3 stunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 optimist hm?^^


----------



## Sin (6. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> 16 Stunden noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



355 Stunden sinds bei mir noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (6. September 2009)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> 3 stunden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (6. September 2009)

so jetzt einen kaffee,
dann noch etwas gold in WoW machen (warum eigentlich)
................................................................................
..
schonmal anstellen, an Warteschlange ! ^^


----------



## MelvinSmiley (6. September 2009)

Wann gehts los, 18 Uhr nehm ich an?


----------



## leckaeis (6. September 2009)

Theoretisch, ja.


Wie das in der Praxis aussieht ... naja.


----------



## Nanuuck (6. September 2009)

Man muss die warteschlange mitberechnen ^^


----------



## Kizna (6. September 2009)

Nanuuck schrieb:


> Man muss die warteschlange mitberechnen ^^



Warteschlange? Eher die Server Ausfallzeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

Noch 6 Std  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (6. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Noch 6 Std
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*NEIN* noch 6 Stunden + 3 Stunden Warteschlange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Noch 6 Std
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Toll nun 6 std popen dass man für die nächste woche aus gesorgt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Toll nun 6 std popen dass man für die nächste woche aus gesorgt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pennen damit man die nacht durchmachen kann sinnvoller xD


----------



## Berserkius (6. September 2009)

yep immer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> pennen damit man die nacht durchmachen kann sinnvoller xD



hab schon 13 stunden geschlafen da kann ich ja bisschen energie verbrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> Toll nun 6 std popen dass man für die nächste woche aus gesorgt hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sagte der Nerd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

hab auch schon eben mein mittagsschlaf gehalten und nu muss nur noch das bier kalt werden und 18 uhr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2009)

Mist jetz weis ich was ich vergessen hab.... bloß schnell an ne Tanke fahren.... HILFE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilyy (6. September 2009)

Toll und ich muss auf Nachtschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe morgen früh ein paar Schichtler oder Nachteulen noch anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> hab auch schon eben mein mittagsschlaf gehalten und nu muss nur noch das bier kalt werden und 18 uhr werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



EIne Frau die Bier trinkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> EIne Frau die Bier trinkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist daran besonders? 
Bier ist einfach imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, früher war es sowohl für Männer wie Frauen das Hauptgetränk, mit Wasser vermischt weil normales Wasser zu unrein war, und schnell abgestanden ist....
Wobei ich gegen einen guten Wein auch nix habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ist daran besonders?
> Bier ist einfach imba
> 
> 
> ...



Lag vielleicht auch daran das es damals noch keine abscheuliche Weissweinschorle gab?^^


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Lag vielleicht auch daran das es damals noch keine abscheuliche Weissweinschorle gab?^^



Wer braucht schon Weißweinschorle wenns Cola/weizen/schwarz/starkbier gibt? xD

Hm, aber wenn ich grad so drüber nachdenk, ich kenne niemanden der oder die Weißweinschorle trinkt, Schorle ja, aber rot nicht weiß...


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Was ist daran besonders?
> Bier ist einfach imba
> 
> 
> ...




gestern ein leckeren wein genossen und heute das bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (6. September 2009)

Sei froh drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is net schon anzuschauen sowas^^


----------



## SIERRA 117 (6. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> EIne Frau die Bier trinkt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




heut zu tage saufen weiber bier und männer nur noch vodka xD


----------



## Norjena (6. September 2009)

SIERRA schrieb:


> heut zu tage saufen weiber bier und männer nur noch vodka xD



Gut so, dann sterbt ihr früher und wir können erben xD.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> gestern ein leckeren wein genossen und heute das bier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich genieß beides an einem tag immer abwechselnd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gut so, dann sterbt ihr früher und wir können erben xD.




xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayfee82 (6. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich genieß beides an einem tag immer abwechselnd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




na dann have fun mit dem kater am nächsten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (6. September 2009)

mayfee82 schrieb:


> na dann have fun mit dem kater am nächsten morgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



werd ich haben.. ich mag tiere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

